# North Carolina



## Nemo Securus (Jul 17, 2008)

I few pics I took a couple of years ago before I got into photography school.  People here take NC for granted, but maybe you guys will appreciate them.

















I'll put up more in a bit.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## random3434 (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful Pics Nemo!


----------



## editec (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful.

If I ever finally decide to buy a digital camera I'll show you my area of Maine.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks!  Like I say alot of folks around ehre are embarassed of being from the area and I don't know why.  They act like there is nothing to do around here but if they would just go outside they would realize how good NC can be.  I have always wanted to go to Maine, I hear its a beautiful place.  I have never been farther north than NY.  I am trying to sell the camera I took these pics with actually.  Its a higher end point and shoot camera, I now have a Nikon D80 for school.  But if you want to take great pics for a low price the one I used here is great.


----------



## editec (Jul 18, 2008)

Maine has it's moments, to be sure.

Every place I have ever lived had something to offer to be honest.

It all depends on what you like.

There's an ass for every seat.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 22, 2008)

my personal favorites


----------



## chloe (Oct 13, 2008)

I've always wanted to visit North Carolina, those are really pretty pictueres.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 15, 2008)

nice pics....i appreciate the beauty of nc....but the west is a lot nicer than the east lol....seriously nice pics


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 16, 2008)

Gorgeous photos!  What camera did you use for those?


----------



## glockmail (Oct 16, 2008)

You should see the Appalachian region.


----------



## chloe (Oct 17, 2008)

glockmail said:


> You should see the Appalachian region.



At one point I seriously considered moving there, I bet the mountains are Stupendous !


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2008)

editec said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> If I ever finally decide to buy a digital camera I'll show you my area of Maine.


 


editec said:


> Maine has it's moments, to be sure.
> 
> Every place I have ever lived had something to offer to be honest.
> 
> ...


 

actually, i had almost that same thought
i'll start a thread on Maine


----------



## glockmail (Oct 17, 2008)

sisterofyu said:


> At one point I seriously considered moving there, I bet the mountains are Stupendous !



Check out Wiseman's View at Linville Gorge. It is called "The Grand Canyon of the East". And the most people I have seen there at one time could be counted on one hand.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 17, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Check out Wiseman's View at Linville Gorge. It is called "The Grand Canyon of the East". And the most people I have seen there at one time could be counted on one hand.



breakstone park wv (i think) also claims that title...wisemans view is now and has been handicapped accessable...but i rarely run into anyone there..and from wisemans view y ou have the best view of the brown mtn lights (google that)


----------



## glockmail (Oct 20, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> breakstone park wv (i think) also claims that title...wisemans view is now and has been handicapped accessable...but i rarely run into anyone there..and from wisemans view y ou have the best view of the brown mtn lights (google that)


I'm aware of the legend of the brown mountain lights. That's as much of a fallacy as pagan beliefs. 

Although the small park is handicap accessible the road going to it isn't exactly friendly for the typical city dweller. I'm sure that a significant percentage panic and turn around before they get near the paved entrance.


----------



## chloe (Oct 20, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> breakstone park wv (i think) also claims that title...wisemans view is now and has been handicapped accessable...but i rarely run into anyone there..and from wisemans view y ou have the best view of the brown mtn lights (google that)



Have you seen the lights before? When I lived in Roswell NM, me and my mom were traveling between Roswell and Hobbs NM in the 80's and we saw weird lights too, but I think maybe the military could have been testing stuff, who knows. The wisemans view is Spectacular it would be fun to visit North Carolina.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 20, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I'm aware of the legend of the brown mountain lights. That's as much of a fallacy as pagan beliefs.
> 
> Although the small park is handicap accessible the road going to it isn't exactly friendly for the typical city dweller. I'm sure that a significant percentage panic and turn around before they get near the paved entrance.



actually i have never seen the lights....i have been there many times...

why so harsh on pagans?  o let me guess you have the one true god...you know the one that says...have no other gods before me...seems that warning would be unnecessary if he was the only true god...imo

most go to the parking lot that allows you to walk down to the upper falls...the trip up the mtn will put people off..it becomes the longest 5 miles they have gone....we use to park about 2/3 of the way up and hike down to the gorge...good times.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 20, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> actually i have never seen the lights....i have been there many times...
> 
> why so harsh on pagans?  o let me guess you have the one true god...you know the one that says...have no other gods before me...seems that warning would be unnecessary if he was the only true god...imo
> 
> most go to the parking lot that allows you to walk down to the upper falls...the trip up the mtn will put people off..it becomes the longest 5 miles they have gone....we use to park about 2/3 of the way up and hike down to the gorge...good times.



There may be other small g gods but they didn't create the universe or you so to worship them is rather silly.

I've hiked to the northern peninsula twice and backpacked through most of the gorge. It is not well mapped and marked and my son and I got lost at least twice. The Cabin Trail is one of the steepest and strenuous trail that I have done in a long time, approaching the difficulty of the Presidential Range in New Hampshire. 

The lights are probably just swarms of fireflies or some other earthly phenomenon.


----------



## chloe (Oct 21, 2008)

One time me and my stepdad went Hiking in the Sandia Mountains in Albuquerque NM, and we got off trail and got lost (it was a nightmare) I'll never forget it. But it was nothing near the mountains of North Carolina I can't imagine the challenge of the hike you took on WOW !


----------



## glockmail (Oct 21, 2008)

sisterofyu said:


> One time me and my stepdad went Hiking in the Sandia Mountains in Albuquerque NM, and we got off trail and got lost (it was a nightmare) I'll never forget it. But it was nothing near the mountains of North Carolina I can't imagine the challenge of the hike you took on WOW !



Hiking along a river its not possible to get _really _lost, but on that particular occasion there were downed trees that blocked the trail and previous hikers had worn paths around them giving us several choices back to the main trail. Also on switchbacks the hairpins are not readily recognizable. This area is a designated Wilderness and is very steep with very large trees and heavy undergrowth due to its location in the Blue Ridge, which is technically a temperate rain forest. It took about 3 times longer to hike the route so it was difficult to keep track of our progress on the map.

Its easy to see how Eric Rudolph kept himself hidden for so long. In fact as long as he chose to.


----------



## editec (Oct 21, 2008)

You know, when one flies over the EAST COAST one is reminded that we live in a one hell of big rainforest. 

From Georgia to Maine the Appalachian Mountains range wild and free.

For those of you in the LEFT coast who imagine that we Easterners are all citified and urbanized, do bear in mind that: 



> The *Adirondack Park* is a publicly-protected area located in northeast New York.
> 
> It is the largest park in the contiguous United States, the largest National Historic Landmark, and the largest area protected by any U.S. state.
> 
> The park covers some 6.1 million acres (24,700 km²), a land area about the size of Vermont, or of the Yellowstone, Yosemite, Grand Canyon, Glacier, and Great Smoky Mountains National Parks combined.


 
source


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 20, 2009)

Nice pictures.  I like NC.  My grandparents on my father's side, and later in life, my now deceased parents lived in and around Rocky Mount.  Just about all of my family down there now has died off except for a brother and a few cousins.  I was pretty much raised around the Nags Head area because of the fishing and also used to camp and fish in Coinjock and Spot alot.  Loved the bass fishing and catching the trout and blues on the Carolina coast.  There's lots of great things about NC.  Sure would love a plate full of that Carolina style pork bar-b-que right now!  Thanks for sharing the photos.  I also take a lot of photos.  I have a Nikon D1, a Nikon D50 and a Nikon D300.  They all take wonderful photos.


----------



## sitarro (May 22, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Nice pictures.  I like NC.  My grandparents on my father's side, and later in life, my now deceased parents lived in and around Rocky Mount.  Just about all of my family down there now has died off except for a brother and a few cousins.  I was pretty much raised around the Nags Head area because of the fishing and also used to camp and fish in Coinjock and Spot alot.  Loved the bass fishing and catching the trout and blues on the Carolina coast.  There's lots of great things about NC.  Sure would love a plate full of that Carolina style pork bar-b-que right now!  Thanks for sharing the photos.  I also take a lot of photos.  I have a Nikon D1, a Nikon D50 and a Nikon D300.  They all take wonderful photos.



Hey Big Black Dog, the next in your progression of cameras should be the D3x...... 25 megapixels and only 8 grand for the body.

Nice shots Nemo, you do know that you won't be able to shoot with anything else now that you have used a Nikon, right? I have used their cameras for 30 years and nothing feels as logical or solid in my hands. I just picked up a D300 myself, very complex machine, I have enjoyed it very much. The shots in this photography thread under my name were taken with that and a D70. My avatar was shot with my first digital camera, an Olympus E-10.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 28, 2009)

sitarro - I'd love a Dx3 or better yet, the new Dx3s but my wife says I better not even mention the word "camera" in the same sentence that contains the words: I want or Wouldn't it be nice to have a...  I love my D300.  It's the nicest camera I've ever owned but way back when I really liked my old film camera which was a Nikon 4004.  That camera took great pictures.  I have lots of wants when it comes to camera gear but my CFO "wife" keeps us on track with the budget...  Toys.  Don't you just love 'em?


----------

